# The $20 GIftcards for PJ's Square One (deals on livestock for when it starts)



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, I know that a few of you have the $20 gift cards that start on the 18th so I plan on doing a few sales to make it even better. I'll post them tomorrow but I wanted some feed back as to what you guys/girls would want on sale or if you would want just an extra %15 off across the board with the live items (sorry, can't change the dry prices).

Brent.


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

where are these gift cards??


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

They were a promotion they did last month. If you spent more than $40 you got a $20 gift card for the 18th to the 30th of april.



chriscro said:


> where are these gift cards??


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

How about bringing in the Mosura Product line for shrimps...then we can all use our gift cards on the dry goods.
I for one would definitely purchase them, saves me ordering from the US!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

pjsbrent said:


> They were a promotion they did last month. If you spent more than $40 you got a $20 gift card for the 18th to the 30th of april.


Did all PJs had this promo?


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

I wish I could do that but I can't bring in anything that isn't on my lists for dry goods. I'll see what the chances are in bring that in if I can though.



bettaforu said:


> How about bringing in the Mosura Product line for shrimps...then we can all use our gift cards on the dry goods.
> I for one would definitely purchase them, saves me ordering from the US!


----------

